# Telus users can't receive iPhone MMS (Picture/Video) Messages from an iPhone



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a few friends on Telus (Girlfriend included) that can't open or download most picture messages I send from my iPhone 4.

They all get different error messages. Sometimes they only get the text in the message and no sign of the picture.

The weirdest was "this video is not compatible". It was a photo.

Anyone else experience this strange phenomena? Or know how to cure it?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Its not just telus, its also on rogers. I have had this happen a couple of times. For some reason I even have photos taken using the phone that are not readable when copied to system.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> For some reason I even have photos taken using the phone that are not readable when copied to system.


Like imported to iPhoto? I've never had a problem with any other carrier other than Telus, but all of my photos and vids are sparkling in iPhoto.


----------



## ReadyAimFire (Jan 13, 2010)

I realized mine wasn't working after 9 months LOL, I just called in and Telus flipped the switch to fix it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have it not work even using WhatsApp and sending a picture through there sometimes across carriers.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

ReadyAimFire said:


> I realized mine wasn't working after 9 months LOL, I just called in and Telus flipped the switch to fix it.


They get some pictures, just not most, so picture messaging is active on their phones...


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 10, 2010)

Just tried sending a pic from my Telus iPhone to my wife's Koodo LG phone. The pic I sent showed up on hers as just a white screen. Hmmmm.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just tried sending a pic from my Telus iPhone to my wife's Koodo LG phone. The pic I sent showed up on hers as just a white screen. Hmmmm.


Oooh, this is getting good, so it's FROM Telus as well? Anyone know anyone at Telus for a quick answer so no one has to be on hold for an hour to get a dumb answer from a lvl 1 tech?


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 10, 2010)

I haven't bothered to call Telus yet. It's not that big of a deal to me yet, but reading the thread below, it appears to be a well known issue going back to last year. I think I'll call Telus this week. They have been offering money back from the replies I'm reading. 

Issues with Telus MMS on iPhone 3GS


----------

